# Help identify these plants! :D



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey guys can anybody help tell me what these plants are.


----------



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

and this one!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

1) Dieffenbachia (Dumbcane)
2) Peperomia magnolifolia 'variegata' 

Both are better suited as houseplants. Be aware though, the dumbcane has irritating sap.

Add: If you're going to get into this go get a good book on houseplants. The better ones have plates with good photos and a key. (No, they won't have Marcgravias, but they should have all the stuff in the nursery trade).


----------



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

Such a shame that is, it's truly jungle looking.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Hope you don't mind me hijacking this thread. I have been looking for plants also. Since it's getting cold and shipping might not be a good idea. So I took a chance.

I don't know what this one is, but it looks good. Can it work in a viv? 

106_1811 by nickerson_kevin, on Flickr

I think this fern should be able to work. Not sure of the species or how fast it will grow. 

106_1810 by nickerson_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

The first one is croton, which I would avoid, personally. The second is not a fern, but a palm, Chamaedorea elegans, which gets pretty big, but grows slow.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

That Croton can be controlled by pinching back the top growth...tree frogs like it...but it does need vertical growth space...it will recover even if you get savage with it...


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Ok thanks! I'm still going to go with the palm. I will put it in a 3" netted cup to hopefully slow it down when it gets bigger.

Edit: Nevermind, bad idea


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

the plant in post #2 is a much better choice...slower growth, sturdier leaves.


----------

